# tick tick tick



## Squee22 (Jan 6, 2006)

ok I need some help tracking down this sound. I own a 1994 nissan pickup truck which I just recently purchased. 2wd, 4cyl, ka24e engine, muti point fuel injection.

it runs great, doesn't burn oil, doesn't leak oil, plenty of power, ect. it really seems to have nothing wrong with it BUT it makes a very loud constant ticking sound.

it makes this sound regardless of oil tempature (but sometimes it slightly changes pitch with oil temp change). the sound seems to be directly porportional to the RPM. at idle (850RPM) it probably ticks 2-3 times per second. at 2000 RPM it ticks around 2-3 times faster.


now I know that nissan engines are notorious for lots of engine noise, but this seems a little loud (you can hear it in the cabin with the doors, hood, and windows shut).

I don't think it's the timing chain since that was replaiced right before I purchased the vehicle. I'm guessing it is either the valves valvelifters or injectors.

is there any way to help pinpoint the sound without taking it to a mechanic?
I already tried to narrow it down with the screwdriver-stethescope technique, and the best I could do was narrow it to the passenger side of the engine, by the fuel injectors (but I don't know if it is actualy the injectors making the tick)

any help would be apreciated.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

use a long screwdriver like a stethescope (sp?). be careful of moving parts.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

he said he already did that.....


----------



## Squee22 (Jan 6, 2006)

ya I narrowed it down to the injector side of the engine by doing that but I'm not sure wether it's the injectors or the valve lifters. I read somewhere that older injectors can sound alot like a bad lifter when they start to go


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Squee22 said:


> ya I narrowed it down to the injector side of the engine by doing that but I'm not sure wether it's the injectors or the valve lifters. I read somewhere that older injectors can sound alot like a bad lifter when they start to go


OK, don't do this unless you know, or someone else you trust says, it won't break something. How about disconnecting the electric lead to the injectors one at a time to see if it's one of them. I know I've pulled plug wires one at a time and run the engine to check for problems, but I'm not sure if pulling an injector wire would do anything bad (besides maybe light up the MIL).

If it's a noisy lifter, you could try something like Motor Flush, then an oil change. I know I've used MF for the first two or three oil changes on all of the used cars I've bought and had no problems.

So, you're sure it's not coming from the exhaust manifold?

BTW, my previous vehicle (Geo Tracker) had a single injector in the throttle body and ticked constantly. Up and down with RPM. It even got louder if you created an electrical load on the alt. like headlights or blower motor. By the time it got to speed, you couldn't hear it over the engine noise, but at idle and really slow speeds it was annoying.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> he said he already did that.....


missed that. why not ohm out the injectors?


----------



## Squee22 (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm starting to think it's not the injectors actualy (I listened to them and they sound slightly different than what I'm trying to track down.)

it might be the valves. I'll try to use one of those motor flush "detergent" type products with an oil change


a sugestion I got from someone with a similar problem is the manifold bolts. he said all hardbody and pathfinders make that sound because the bolts ratttle. I'm gonna check this out aswell


this is kinda anoying at idle and slow speeds but the heater fan drowns it out a little, when I turn it on full blast and have the doors shut. sounds a little like a pzieozelectric(sp?) lighter on a gas stove


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

have you looked for an exhaust leak at the manifold or collector? I've heard people putting ATF in (not much, I would guess a 1/4 of a quart) for about 100 miles then change the oil. that is said to clean out clogged lifters.


----------



## Squee22 (Jan 6, 2006)

just got back from checking it out again. the exhaust manifold looks fine to me and the sound doesn't seem to be coming from that side of the engine. the sound is coming from either the injector side or the center of the engine

my next goal is to try an engine flush. I'm pretty sure it's the lifters


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Squee22 said:


> just got back from checking it out again. the exhaust manifold looks fine to me and the sound doesn't seem to be coming from that side of the engine. the sound is coming from either the injector side or the center of the engine
> 
> my next goal is to try an engine flush. I'm pretty sure it's the lifters


Oh, have you checked the spark plug wires and dist cap & rotor? You may want to take a peek at the wires in the dark to make sure they're not arcing against something and you could look at the pins on the underside of the cap and make sure the rotor isn't hitting any of them. Just a thought.


----------



## japtruck (Jan 6, 2006)

Engine makes a clicking noise when idling:
When the engine is idling you hear a clicking noise. Most times it gets louder as engine rpm increases. The problem may become more noticeable as the engine warms up. The noise may or may not get worse over time.
Possible causes:

1. Your valves need adjusting: Adjust valves or replace hydraulic lifters as required.

2. The engine is low on oil: Fill engine oil to specified level.

3. The engine's oil pressure is low: Determine cause of low oil pressure and repair as required.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Squee22 (Jan 6, 2006)

japtruck said:


> Engine makes a clicking noise when idling:
> When the engine is idling you hear a clicking noise. Most times it gets louder as engine rpm increases. The problem may become more noticeable as the engine warms up. The noise may or may not get worse over time.
> Possible causes:
> 
> ...


1: could be
2: oil is more than full
3: could be


I don't think it's the spark plug, wires or distributor cause the sound doesn't seem to be comming from that side of the engine, and I pulled a plug and it had the right gap. I'll check it out for sparks in the dark though. never thought of that.


----------

